# Another Campbell Cur ?



## Boar Buster Line (Feb 4, 2011)

Let me here how you guys that own campbell curs are hunting these dogs? 

I know there mostly bred for nitevision hunting. Me and my hunting partner road up to garys house and bought 3 from him and brought them back to the woods of nw fl and se al and couldn't catch squat we even tryed running hogs acrossed the road with curdog and puttin them behind the hog still nothing. Just wonder what way are diffrent peoplehunting these dogs?

I really like the breed just didnt work for the way we hunt!


----------



## WOODARD29 (Feb 4, 2011)

*Well*

SILENT ASSISAN IS PILING UP HOGS WITH THEM DOGS. I HAVE HUNTED WITH THEM DOGS, THEY HUNT HARD, AND THEY CATCH HARD. HE NIGHT VISION MOSTLY NOW. MAYBE YOU BROUGHT STARTED DOGS AND WAS LOOKING FOR HIS FINISHED. IF YOU DIDN'T PAY 2000, YOU GOT STARTED DOGS. DON'T KNOW THE WHOLE STORY THIS IS JUST A GUESS. HOPE THIS HELPS YOU.


----------



## big country rnr (Feb 4, 2011)

Ive always heard trouble with his dogs.. Some go and are jam up dogs. Then others wont even bay.. My buddy got 4 and only one would bay ..He took the other 3 back.. The one dog he kept was decent rough wind dog.. He did make it long....


----------



## Silent_Assassin (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh woodard29 you can’t give away all my secrets lol I only catch one hog every 2-3 months lol.  Oh yea I did catch 5 the other day the old fashion way lol without Bama she is still on IR


----------



## tompkinsgil (Feb 4, 2011)

lets see some pics of the cambells you got boar buster


----------



## Boar Buster Line (Feb 4, 2011)

Dont have have them anymore we took them back to gary. I mean he was honest like a say he let us bring them back my hunting partner bought the dogs but we hunt together everytime we hunt so i seen them alot i was just wondering if anyone was using them without nitevision

i believe the three dog gary resold ones name was PATCHES, one was PEEWEE, and one was RED


----------



## handslayer50 (Feb 4, 2011)

Patches? White with spots. How long ago was this and red was he around 2 or 3 yrs old?


----------



## Silent_Assassin (Feb 4, 2011)

just wondering if this was the patch dog u had or a differnt one


----------



## big country rnr (Feb 4, 2011)

Boar Buster Line said:


> Dont have have them anymore we took them back to gary. anyone was using them without nitevision



Just wondering why you took them back brother.. Would they not go at all...??? And then he resold them???


----------



## Boar Buster Line (Feb 4, 2011)

Silent_Assassin said:


> just wondering if this was the patch dog u had or a differnt one



kinda looks like him he is with with light brown dots and patches on his ears


----------



## Silent_Assassin (Feb 4, 2011)

I caught a bunch of hogs with that dog when i was hunting him. sorry he didnt work out for you all


----------



## pitbull (Feb 4, 2011)

No one line of dogs is perfect!!!

The best dog ive seen hunt hands down!!!!!!! was a campbell.

We got a 7 month old one right now breed of of campbell stuff that will blow your mind!

Never heard one open up either.


----------



## caughthog1 (Feb 5, 2011)

Just like pitbull said evry breed has culls. What works for some wont work for others. Thats why I try and research as much as I can to find if that dog will fit my style. silenn assassain can vouch for that, I been blowin him up about these Campbells lol


----------



## Silent_Assassin (Feb 5, 2011)

its all good bud




caughthog1 said:


> Just like pitbull said evry breed has culls. What works for some wont work for others. Thats why I try and research as much as I can to find if that dog will fit my style. silenn assassain can vouch for that, I been blowin him up about these Campbells lol


----------



## Florida Curdog (Feb 5, 2011)

Silent_Assassin said:


> just wondering if this was the patch dog u had or a differnt one



That's a good looking dog.


----------



## JackJack77 (Feb 5, 2011)

Boar Buster Line said:


> Let me here how you guys that own campbell curs are hunting these dogs?
> 
> I know there mostly bred for nitevision hunting. Me and my hunting partner road up to garys house and bought 3 from him and brought them back to the woods of nw fl and se al and couldn't catch squat we even tryed running hogs acrossed the road with curdog and puttin them behind the hog still nothing. Just wonder what way are diffrent peoplehunting these dogs?
> 
> I really like the breed just didnt work for the way we hunt!




My real good huntin bud did the same exact thing you did. He went and picked up 3 dogs from gary, put them on a couple dozen hogs, but didnt tie one hog. They were hard hunters but never could seal the deal for some reason...


----------



## caughthog1 (Feb 5, 2011)

Silent_Assassin said:


> its all good bud



Im gonna get me one real soon to try for myself!!! ill let you know how mine turns out Boarbuster LOL


----------



## Boar Buster Line (Feb 6, 2011)

There is not DOUBT in my mind that these dogs are hog dogs because they are infact i wouldnt mind setting up a hunt with someone who hunted them without nitevision to see what we may have been doing wrong. I even thought about getting me a pup and starting it from day one the way we hunt and seeing if it turned out any diffrent. I aint knockin the dog there some of the fast grittiest dog i have seen and that what it take to put hog on the truck. they just didnt work out for us.


----------



## caughthog1 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thats why I asked you last night how old were the ones you got, I like to get mine young 6-8 weeks and start them and have them around my pack of dogs. Everything I heard about Campbells were like you said fast and gritty. 2 traits I like in a dog. Im just not sure if they got the nose or bottom to hunt at are thick nasty lease!


----------



## Silent_Assassin (Feb 6, 2011)

just let me know sometime and we will set it up i like to get all mine at about 4-6 months old and train them from there if im buying them, but i perfer to breed them myself either way its easier to get them to hunt like i like that way i feel




Boar Buster Line said:


> There is not DOUBT in my mind that these dogs are hog dogs because they are infact i wouldnt mind setting up a hunt with someone who hunted them without nitevision to see what we may have been doing wrong. I even thought about getting me a pup and starting it from day one the way we hunt and seeing if it turned out any diffrent. I aint knockin the dog there some of the fast grittiest dog i have seen and that what it take to put hog on the truck. they just didnt work out for us.


----------



## Silent_Assassin (Feb 6, 2011)

i have 7 full blooded campbells right now and 3  6month old  campbell/ american bulldog cross  i have that think they can catch everything that moves lol


----------



## hansonw (Feb 6, 2011)

my campbell wasnt worth one dollar now my buddys campbell he paid 900 and she is one of the best i seen hands down. and my other buddy had two but one died but his is a good dog but them together are jam up


----------



## caughthog1 (Feb 6, 2011)

hansonw said:


> my campbell wasnt worth one dollar now my buddys campbell he paid 900 and she is one of the best i seen hands down. and my other buddy had two but one died but his is a good dog but them together are jam up



MONEY TALKS and good things dont come cheap. LOL


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Feb 7, 2011)

Wouldnt take anything for mine,No nightvision here. Sum ppl probly wouldnt like him but he fits my style of hunting.Hunts like a birddog, only heard him bark on big hogs,may bark anywhere from 5-8  times when hog stops b4 he catches. Hunted him by himself first 5 times i went, will hunt out 300-400 yrds,just gotta watch Garmin,when he starts getting gone fast  u better go also, will do it by himself or another dog,dont matter to him. Also got a 8mth old Campbell female thats gonna be a good one  with time, she stays with my older male stride for stride and catches on the ear. BUT just because its a Campbell dosent mean its a "hog" dog. A friend of mine bought a " real good started dog"  named  Moonshine  2 wks ago from some guy in Warner Robbins  Ga,he said the dog was "jam" up and was only 1.5 yrs old, turns out the dog looked about 4 yrs old.He brought it to me  and wanted me to hunt it for the next 2 wks, I had the dog on  honestly  17 diff hogs  that my 2 Campbells  found and caught  over 4 diff hunts.The dog wouldnt leave the truck,all he wanted to do was "hump" anything that came close to the truck, actually had 1 hog caught about 20 yrds frm truck and he just layed there  thinkng what he could "hump" next. Dont know the guys name that owned the dog  from Warner Robbins but If anyone knows him,Tell him my buddy said "thanks" cause he wont answer  his phone now, and also if he wants him back he had better hurry up  cause hes gonna be stinking in a day or 2 if not alrdy...


----------



## sghoghunter (Feb 8, 2011)

caughthog1 said:


> MONEY TALKS and good things dont come cheap. LOL



Dont anything come cheap from Gary's yard.


----------



## caughthog1 (Feb 8, 2011)

sghoghunter said:


> Dont anything come cheap from Gary's yard.



Ive never bought a dog from him but thats what everyone says $200 and up!


----------



## handslayer50 (Feb 9, 2011)

Naw you gonna pay more then two hundred for anything. Trust me on that one. And ga-jad um pretty sure I know the owner of the dog you talkin about.


----------



## sghoghunter (Feb 9, 2011)

caughthog1 said:


> Ive never bought a dog from him but thats what everyone says $200 and up!


The time my buddy called him last year he would sell you a 6 wek old puppy for $300 and a 6 month old dog for $900 and anything started fo $1200.


----------



## caughthog1 (Feb 9, 2011)

sghoghunter said:


> The time my buddy called him last year he would sell you a 6 wek old puppy for $300 and a 6 month old dog for $900 and anything started fo $1200.



Dang man, 300 for a puppy not even papered!!!!! thats hard. They better catch and tie the hog for that price


----------



## sghoghunter (Feb 9, 2011)

caughthog1 said:


> Dang man, 300 for a puppy not even papered!!!!! thats hard. They better catch and tie the hog for that price



Whats the papers for,its a lil rough on ya a guess you need them to write directions on huh.


----------



## hoghunter81 (Feb 9, 2011)

i talked to gary saturday he told me 200 for a female and 250 for a male


----------



## jferguson2641 (Feb 9, 2011)

ga-jadgterrier... a buddy of mine tried that moonshine dog out about 2 months ago and it was excatly like u described...


----------



## caughthog1 (Feb 9, 2011)

sghoghunter said:


> Whats the papers for,its a lil rough on ya a guess you need them to write directions on huh.



Thats funny, i know papers dont catch a hog but im a firm believer in good bloodlines papers or not. I was told 200 for a 6 week old puppy also


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Feb 10, 2011)

jferguson2641 said:


> ga-jadgterrier... a buddy of mine tried that moonshine dog out about 2 months ago and it was excatly like u described...



Well i did what should have been done a long time ago. He wont be sold or tried out anymore...


----------



## big country rnr (Feb 10, 2011)

sghoghunter said:


> The time my buddy called him last year he would sell you a 6 wek old puppy for $300 and a 6 month old dog for $900 and anything started fo $1200.



He done BUMPED hes head....
You can get a heck of a finished dog for $1200
Wow and yall boys eating it up when most are taking them back.....
All I can say is GOOD LUCK ......


----------



## handslayer50 (Feb 10, 2011)

I bought one and did the same thang. She somewhat wanted to hunt but cut a lil one night and for a year I tried to get her right hunting again. Never happened.


----------



## ga bulldog fan (Feb 10, 2011)

we hunt 4 fullblooded cambel curs and we have caught 41 hogs since jan. 1 most of them were caught daylight. i havent seen many dogs that will hunt like em


----------



## handslayer50 (Feb 10, 2011)

I've seen good ones and bad ones. I don't like spending money on dogs. I like gettin free pups and doin my own thang. been doin that for a while and it pays off everytime. I've got a bird bull I've been working and has just as much hunt and drive as most or a lot of cambells  not bashing the bloodline just don't see ANY need to spend hundreds of dollars on a dog while liable to be killed the day you buy him.


----------



## handslayer50 (Feb 11, 2011)

Like what. She was turning out got cut on her shoulder and Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- end never really come back round. What else am I forgetting?


----------



## handslayer50 (Feb 11, 2011)

hHaha. got cut on her rear end. Sry.


----------



## BammaHammer (Feb 11, 2011)

Do not own one of the Campbell curs but have owned a lot of curs an hounds an caught quite a few hogs..one thing I learned long ago is we want ever all agree on one set type, strain, breed, sex, or color dog. LOL...With that said I think some are taking these Campbells an trying to hunt in a style not suited to there breeding, these are primarily a "grab it an growl" type dog sure some will have less hunt some more...they are a hybrid an inbred/linebred on top of that an unless your the breeder you got no clue just exactly what he culled for, bred for, and selected for.   Price is in the eye of the seller an the buyer..you want one you pay what the man asks for it..if you can't afford it or think it a bad price move.
I think I am going to get one or two an give them a try an see how they work, I like to have this type dog for some small spots I got that I care not to walk a catch dog into.. ready to see what they are made of.


----------



## Ihunt (Feb 12, 2011)

I have known and hunted with the Campbell's for years. At one time I owned a few of Gary's dogs and they all ways did what he told me they would do.However,If you buy something from him,don't like it, and can take it back,what is the problem?


----------



## Ferguson_05 (Feb 15, 2011)

ga-jadgterrier said:


> Wouldnt take anything for mine,No nightvision here. Sum ppl probly wouldnt like him but he fits my style of hunting.Hunts like a birddog, only heard him bark on big hogs,may bark anywhere from 5-8  times when hog stops b4 he catches. Hunted him by himself first 5 times i went, will hunt out 300-400 yrds,just gotta watch Garmin,when he starts getting gone fast  u better go also, will do it by himself or another dog,dont matter to him. Also got a 8mth old Campbell female thats gonna be a good one  with time, she stays with my older male stride for stride and catches on the ear. BUT just because its a Campbell dosent mean its a "hog" dog. A friend of mine bought a " real good started dog"  named  Moonshine  2 wks ago from some guy in Warner Robbins  Ga,he said the dog was "jam" up and was only 1.5 yrs old, turns out the dog looked about 4 yrs old.He brought it to me  and wanted me to hunt it for the next 2 wks, I had the dog on  honestly  17 diff hogs  that my 2 Campbells  found and caught  over 4 diff hunts.The dog wouldnt leave the truck,all he wanted to do was "hump" anything that came close to the truck, actually had 1 hog caught about 20 yrds frm truck and he just layed there  thinkng what he could "hump" next. Dont know the guys name that owned the dog  from Warner Robbins but If anyone knows him,Tell him my buddy said "thanks" cause he wont answer  his phone now, and also if he wants him back he had better hurry up  cause hes gonna be stinking in a day or 2 if not alrdy...



Yeah I bought that dog for 500.00...and put him in the pen and he did good...took him hunting and he didnt do anything...had pigs run out 20 yds in front of him and he didnt even act like he knew what it was..I had him on trial and made ole boy whos name is casey paul take him back..


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Feb 15, 2011)

Ferguson_05 said:


> Yeah I bought that dog for 500.00...and put him in the pen and he did good...took him hunting and he didnt do anything...had pigs run out 20 yds in front of him and he didnt even act like he knew what it was..I had him on trial and made ole boy whos name is casey paul take him back..[/QUOTE
> $ 500    i think my buddy paid 200 for him, also that dog wasnt 1.5 yrs old either, more like 4.  thanks for the name.


----------

